# Battery Grip - What's the use?



## keith204 (Oct 15, 2007)

For some reason, I am dying to have a battery grip.  Maybe because I am the typical american who thinks bigger is better.  (it is) but also everyone I know who has one, just LOVES theirs. 

I can think of ONE practical use for it...
so you don't have to switch out batteries as much...

which seems silly, because changing batteries takes a whoppin 30 seconds.

There must be more to it than this, because so many people buy these grips and so many people just "wont do without one".  With my 40D, I like that it is heavier, and fits my hands better... it really balances out my 70-200 a lot better than my XT.  So, I would assume that a battery grip would help even more.  Is this true?  Would a grip help with stability in general?  What do you guys think?

It'll be for my 40D.  Why do people buy these?


----------



## Greatwhite (Oct 15, 2007)

Yup, they limit the number of times you have to change batteries on an all day shoot....like at a wedding....

If they also have a vertical shutter release (like the motordrive on my Canon F1), that is worth it right there....


----------



## S2K1 (Oct 15, 2007)

The grip not only effectively doubles the amount of shots you can take, it means you won't miss 'THE shot' or you might not have to change batteries at all, but also my Canon grip for my 30D has a shutter button on it, so when I flip it vertically it fits my hand and it has a control wheel on top for your shutter or aperture(depending on shooting mode) which makes vertical shooting so much easier. It basically adds a second set of controls, but also adds much more battery life. In racing(what you shoot and I previously shot) it's one thing, but in weddings(what I currently shoot), that 30 seconds could mean a lot of lost pictures.


----------



## frXnz kafka (Oct 15, 2007)

More to hold on to, and they also make portrait shots easier. They have the shutter release, and the adjustment knob and all of that.


----------



## Sideburns (Oct 15, 2007)

it has all the same controls for when you shoot vertically, so you don't have an awkward hand position...it doubles your battery life...and it balances much better with almost any type of lens (puts more weight in your hand instead of at the end of a long lens)

Oh, and obvs bigger is better...


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Oct 15, 2007)

For my pentax k10d the grip was about $160.  It seemed a bit much to me, but I figured I was already spending about $1k so what's another few dollars.  The difference is quite impressive.  It doubles my battery life and I can easily shoot about 1000 frames before it's depleted, plus it has a nifty storage compartment for another SD card.  The main difference is the added controls, weight and stability.  For portraits, I have the shutter release, the aperture and shutter speed controls still at my thumb and forefinger.  As well as another quick adjustment button in the same area.  Just having that extra little bit to curve your fingers around adds a lot of stability.  I wouldn't shoot without it now.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 16, 2007)

As mentioned, the extra battery life isn't a big deal but the extra grip and control buttons are very helpful.

I don't think anyone mentioned it, but the battery grip also gives you the ability to use AA batteries.  This might be important if you find yourself away from a power source for extended periods of time...and can't charge your regular batteries.  AA batteries are avaliable just about anywhere.

One more point, the new battery grip for the 40D, has built in WiFi (or something like that) which would allow you to wirelessly save photos directly to a computer while shooting.


----------



## keith204 (Oct 16, 2007)

Big Mike said:


> As mentioned, the extra battery life isn't a big deal but the extra grip and control buttons are very helpful.
> 
> I don't think anyone mentioned it, but the battery grip also gives you the ability to use AA batteries. This might be important if you find yourself away from a power source for extended periods of time...and can't charge your regular batteries. AA batteries are avaliable just about anywhere.
> 
> One more point, the new battery grip for the 40D, has built in WiFi (or something like that) which would allow you to wirelessly save photos directly to a computer while shooting.


 

There are two grips now for the 40D.  The WFT-3A (WiFi one) and the BG-E2N.  Unfortunatel the one in my budget (bg-e2n) doesn't have wifi, but the $799 WFT-3A does.  I can't find the WFT-3A yet..its ok cause I can't afford it yet.  However, next race season, I hope to have it.  I think that I could rig up a wireless network so on the track I could shoot, and my wife would get the pics on the booth (not far)..

Thanks for the advice everyone.  Surprising as it may seem, I have decided against the grip, and put that money towards a 24mm f/1.8 by Sigma.  I think that will be a much better investment at this point in time.  Battery grip can wait a bit.

My main fear is that I worry it will look cheesy.  I'll spend 150 bucks on a grip, and gain almost nothing, but end up with a cheesy bulky thing on the bottom of my camera... do you guys think it looks cheesy or professional?


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 16, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about how it looks...although, if anything, it would probably make it look more professional.  Have you seen what the pro bodies look like?...it's pretty close to the size and shape of a 40D _with a grip_.

I too have wanted a battery grip for some time.  I've even considered the clone grips, some of which are apparently made in the same factory as the Canon ones....but I haven't been able to justify the price.

Yet another benefit to the grip, is that you get another strap attachment on the right side of the camera, so that you can use a hand strap.


----------



## keith204 (Oct 16, 2007)

Big Mike said:


> ..but I haven't been able to justify the price.


 
yeah... same here.. 

I have been 'investing' for quite some time, in that when I buy a piece of equip, I want to make sure it makes the money for me...somehow, a grip, though cool, right now doesn't make sense for where I'm at.  I posted a topic in the buy/sell that I'd like to buy a used grip.  That way, maybe I can buy one used, and then sell it used in a year for about what I paid for it...overall costing me near nothing.


----------



## New Hampshire (Oct 16, 2007)

I have huge hands.  My Canon 400D (XTi) is tiny.  The grip gives me substantially more area to grip.....oh yeah, and battery + vertical shutter release big plus too!

Brian


----------



## usayit (Oct 16, 2007)

All my frequently used SLRs have them.... 

* I shoot a lot of portrait / vertically composed photos and the extra grip/shutter button makes it far more comfortable.  

* The extra battery also makes for a longer shooting session without stopping for a swap of batteries.

* It allows my ElanIIe to take AA's which is far easier to find.  

* On a small body, the extra weight and size makes it easier to steady the camera.


----------



## Deadeye008 (Oct 16, 2007)

I have one of the clone grips on my 30D and I love it. I picked it up off ebay for about $100 and it came with 2 rechargeable batteries and a AA battery adapter.I tried taking it off and using my camera without it the other day and it felt really wierd. My little finger was hangin off the camera and my 70-200 made the camera feel top heavy. It also makes shooting portraits a lot easier and more comfortable.


----------



## keith204 (Oct 17, 2007)

which 'clone' do you have?


----------



## Deadeye008 (Oct 17, 2007)

keith204 said:


> which 'clone' do you have?


 
This is the exact item I purchased.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Battery-Grip-fo...ryZ48516QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## keith204 (Oct 17, 2007)

I'd definitely have to see one on a 40d before I bought an off-brand.  I mean, I have read tons of reviews since I made this post, and apparently the off-brand ones (opteka at least) are amazing on the xt/xti and some other cameras, but many seem to have bad luck with hooking one up to the 40D.


----------



## S2K1 (Oct 17, 2007)

I personally like to stick with Canon stuff, so take this for what it's worth, but the BG-E2n designed for the 40D has a couple weather seals in it to compliment the few the body has, so it might be worth it. My friend has an off-brand grip on his 300D and the material of it doesn't exactly match that of the camera and it bugs me, plus the color is different by a minor amount, but it'd drive me nuts. Can't vouch for other grips, but I didn't like his.


----------



## keith204 (Oct 18, 2007)

well I forked it over to buy the Canon BG-E2N.  It'll be super nice.  I can't wait.  

From my research (extensive, way extensive) it looks like Opteka is a good choice for the XT/XTi, but the Opteka for the 40D really stinks.  

Does anyone know how long AA's last in these grips?  I saw some number, like 250 shots, or something.  But, how about rechargeable ones?  I mean with my strobes, rechargeable AA's last 10 times longer than standard alkalines...


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't think that 6 AA batteries will last as long as two Lithium Ion batteries...even good rechargeable ones...but I don't know that for sure.

If you don't have extra batteries...I highly recommend www.sterlingtek.com


----------



## keith204 (Oct 18, 2007)

can the BG-E2N grip work with just one battery in it?  or one live, one dead battery?

I have 5 batteries... and I am wondering if I should sell one since it probably won't be needed.


----------



## lkWinnipesaukee (Oct 18, 2007)

> can the BG-E2N grip work with just one battery in it?  or one live, one dead battery?



Yup. I did that today. Shot with one, then took out a half charged one and put it in.


----------



## S2K1 (Oct 19, 2007)

I have 5 batteries as well, it works fine with one in my BG-E2.


----------



## Alex_B (Oct 19, 2007)

It really helps when shooting vertical. Especially on very long shoots it is much less tiring then.

But, I still prefer the camera being small and handy without the grip.
As you said, batteries are changed within seconds.


----------



## EOS_JD (Oct 19, 2007)

When I first bought a grip (for my 20D) I didn't like it all that much. just felt too big and it seemed awkward using it. But I persisted with it (as I'd spent the money)!

Now I could not use the camera in the same way without it.  It balances with my longer lenses nicely, gives great battery life and as stated above makes shooting vertical very easy.

Highly recommended item.


----------



## JerryPH (Oct 19, 2007)

I have one for my D200.
- Balances the camera beautifully, feels less substantial to me without it.

- The additional controls on the side make portrait shots a dream

- 2 batteries, double the life... what more needs to be said?

I won't even talk much about how it raises the "cool" factor!


----------



## doenoe (Oct 20, 2007)

just got mine in. It looks way cool on my 350D, thats the biggest reason i bought it 
One of the reasons i really bought it, is that i shoot with a 300mm alot and it helps to stabilize a bit more when shooting handheld. And the double battery life is nice too.
I got it like 10 minutes ago, so i havent shot with it yet. But it feels great. And the controls are an almost excact copy as on the camera itself, so it feels really natural when changing settings.
Im glad i bought it


----------



## keith204 (Oct 22, 2007)

Wanted to report on this!  Woohoooo!  I got my grip in!  Went the CANON route.

There are a couple benefits I am just now realizing.  When it is attached to my Flash bracket that swivels... the flash bracket actually feels right now!  Before, it was awkward, cause if you had the bracket on the right of the camera so you could flip it up top when shooting portraits, it was real awkward to hold when the bracket was in landscape position.  This way, since the bracket mounts so low on the camera, I can hold the camera in portrait or landscape and it will feel totally right!  Yes!  Now I can actually use the bracket and it feels fine!

Another thing... I've never really minded shooting with my hands twisted shooting portraits... however, I am probably going to shoot a huge basketball tournament...which a lot of shots will be vertical.  Now that I will be shooting a lot of vertical shots, this feature will actually come into play!

Also, I am super excited that the old battery door fits inside the new battery grip...this way I won't lose it.

Overall, super happy with my purchase!  This was one of the first "Fun" things I have bought (that I couldn't completely justify buying) and I am glad to have made the purchase. 

Thanks for all your advice TPF people!  (i almost said TPF'ers but that sounded funny)


----------

